# Airbag light on (solid, not flashing)



## rbajan (Jan 17, 2019)

I recently upgraded the stock stereo on my 2017 Nissan Rogue to an Android head unit. During installation the battery remained connected and I turned ignition to on while the dash was on my lap. To install the new head unit I had to disconnect the passenger seat occupancy light.

After that, the airbag warning light on the console is now always on (not flushing, or blinking). I'm certain I didn't disconnect or rip out anything.

Is there any way to reset the airbag light on the console...? The trick with turning ignition on and off a few times didn't work...

Thanks in advance,
Robert


----------

